
Mountains Out Of Molehills: A Decade of Fear - phreeza
http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/play/mountains-out-of-molehills/
======
mcotton
It is interesting that no one is afraid of flying or terrorism. That must mean
the TSA's pornoscaners are working

